

Who is visiting all these tech news sites? (Mashable, Techcrunch, GigaOm, more) - timrosenblatt
http://www.onetruefan.com/mashable.com

======
timrosenblatt
there's more...

<http://www.onetruefan.com/techcrunch.com>

<http://www.onetruefan.com/venturebeat.com>

<http://www.onetruefan.com/readwriteweb.com>

<http://www.onetruefan.com/wired.com>

<http://www.onetruefan.com/macrumors.com>

<http://www.onetruefan.com/gigaom.com>

~~~
imbiat
heh, My Little Pony Bronies are popular on wired.com today

~~~
timrosenblatt
Best comment on that article is "THERE ARE FEMALE BRONIES TOO, WIRED!"

~~~
imbiat
shouldn't they be bronas instead of bronies?

------
bpm140
It seems like what Techcrunch fans really like is... Mashable :)

~~~
emanuelmiller
..and Mashable fans really like Techcrunch (just not as much) ;)

------
tommypjr
cool

